# I cant pay my mortgage



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

'It is very alarming' | Texas sees increase in first-time callers needing help paying mortgage, utilities as prices continue to rise across U.S. (msn.com) 

_“It’s not easy because the gas is so high and you have to go get the kids at school, to go to the supermarket, to go to work,” the 40-year-old mother of two children said. “I would like to have the help, but I don’t know where to go.”_


----------



## harrylee (9 mo ago)

Why not? They pay the welfare bums rents.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Rental prices up 48% in Austin. I think we are fixing to see the real estate bubble burst.


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

It's the largest transfer of wealth this country has ever seen and it's only warming up. Covid was a cover for this transaction. Bitcoin is accomplishing the same goal for a different segment of the population. People who trust, believe and feel safe are nowhere. The paranoids were right. The people in charge are not humanitarians, they are ideologues, and when a mind is wrapped around the abstract it has no taste for physical reality. It is like a poultry plant. The misshapen chicks go to the buzz saw. When abstract concepts, like global warming and herd immunity, take precedence over an individual human life there is only one direction we are going.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Rental prices up 48% in Austin. I think we are fixing to see the real estate bubble burst.


I think this one will be worse because of the high costs of everything else. It's rumored the Fed will raise rates 3/4 of a point today. That's high and has only happened one other time.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Max Overhead said:


> It's the largest transfer of wealth this country has ever seen and it's only warming up. Covid was a cover for this transaction. Bitcoin is accomplishing the same goal for a different segment of the population. People who trust, believe and feel safe are nowhere. The paranoids were right. The people in charge are not humanitarians, they are ideologues, and when a mind is wrapped around the abstract it has no taste for physical reality. It is like a poultry plant. The misshapen chicks go to the buzz saw. When abstract concepts, like global warming and herd immunity, take precedence over an individual human life there is only one direction we are going.


A lot of the big players will get hurt too. Like Black Rock and Zillow.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> A lot of the big players will get hurt too. Like Black Rock and Zillow.


A big guy can take more of a punch than a little guy.

Further, they might see this as a buying opportunity like no other


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

Hey . . . y'all do not need to worry. The government will always take care of you. [/sarcasm]

I actually had a liberal Democrat tell me that around 1973. He said, "The US will never have another depression. The government won't let it happen. It will print money to prevent that."

And he has been right so far. But there is a point where the government printing presses fail---and we are fast approaching that point.


----------



## Miss Kay (Mar 31, 2012)

If I were young, I'd be getting out of this country like the people who left Cuba before it fell or the folks in Germany who were smart enough to see the fascists' movement. Some say it's coming from the left, some say it is coming from the right. Just know it is coming!


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

Since no one PAYS a mortgage, I really don't see the point of this thread.

(Note: a mortgage is something a property owner GRANTS.)


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

Miss Kay said:


> If I were young, I'd be getting out of this country like the people who left Cuba before it fell or the folks in Germany who were smart enough to see the fascists' movement. Some say it's coming from the left, some say it is coming from the right. Just know it is coming!


where do you go that is better than here?


----------



## Fishindude (May 19, 2015)

I think a lot of people borrowed about the max they could afford since interest rates were so low, and have gotten into bigger, nicer homes that cost more to keep going and maintain. That may come back to bite some of them with gas and grocery prices escalating like they have been. A hard winter with high heat bills will increase the stress.


----------



## whiterock (Mar 26, 2003)

or cooling bills, or other bill linked to the above. I had to take the car in this morning to get the AC worked on I think it is a wiring problem as a new compressor was put in last year and the car is not often used, I prefer a pickup. Rodent damage is suspected anytime I have vehicle problems. The rat poison runs about $40 a box, works well while it lasts.


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

whiterock said:


> or cooling bills, or other bill linked to the above. I had to take the car in this morning to get the AC worked on I think it is a wiring problem as a new compressor was put in last year and the car is not often used, I prefer a pickup. Rodent damage is suspected anytime I have vehicle problems. The rat poison runs about $40 a box, works well while it lasts.


The chipmunks did $650.00 worth of chewing on my wiring last year.


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

HDRider said:


> A big guy can take more of a punch than a little guy.
> 
> Further, they might see this as a buying opportunity like no other


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

HDRider said:


> View attachment 111287


----------



## Riverdale (Jan 20, 2008)

NRA_guy said:


> Hey . . . y'all do not need to worry. The government will always take care of you. [/sarcasm]


"Hi, I am from the government, and I'm here to help!"


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

Living above your means never ends well. Will Rogers said it very well. "We will be the only nation in history, to go the the poor house driving an automobile" Have a plan "B", don't wait until you are standing on the curb with no place to go. 

They teach High School kids how to get a credit card, so they can build their "credit rating". A credit rating tells the bank how deep they can set the hook. Nobody teaches them to not go into debt in the first place.


----------



## GREENCOUNTYPETE (Jul 25, 2006)

I think we are going to see another housing bubble break.

and like last time we will see families regroup in multi generational households in 2010 lost of people lose their homes and they would be living out of the travel trailer in a relatives back yard , or moving back in with parents.

Americans have mostly built or bought houses each generation heads out and secures their own house 

with a few exceptions many times farms have a few houses and the family lives in them as generations age out of one house they move down to the smaller house so that the next generation has the big house to raise the kids in.

there are not a lot of true multi generational houses in American culture any more and that is sort of a shame 

in times of economic depression it is a real security to have a house that is paid for and more hands around to care for the house , kids , gardens , cooking , and elder care.

the concept of a living trust which the larger family "corporation" owns the house and property so that it can pass generation to generation without probate taxes or real-estate taxes is rather smart.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

I was just having this conversation with a friend. The concept of huge single family houses is an historical aberration.

Yes, the real estate and housing bubble has burst, or is in the beginning stages of bursting.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> A big guy can take more of a punch than a little guy.
> 
> Further, they might see this as a buying opportunity like no other


True, but they base their wealth on paper. Like Elon Musk losing 100 billion dollars in the last month. He never had it to begin with. Only what people are willing to pay for that paper is what he had. 

What they dont tell you is the poor retired sap living on his 401k has lost 30% of his money the last 2 months. 4% of a million is 40 thousand dollars a year. 4% of 700,000 dollars is 28,000 dollars. Couple that with a higher price on gas and pretty much everything else, it's a hard row to hoe for many.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Since no one PAYS a mortgage, I really don't see the point of this thread.
> 
> (Note: a mortgage is something a property owner GRANTS.)


Maybe you can write the next article about it then? 

You can do it. I have faith.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> the poor retired sap


That poor sap is me. I take a longer view. I have doubled my money in the last four years


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)




----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)

When my parents grew up in the 1930s and 1940s, LOTS of people NEVER owned a house in their life. They just rented---or they lived on their parents' place.

It was basically post WW II when "everybody" started being able to own a house.

The most likely scenario for our nation's future is massive government-owned (or government-subsidized) housing complexes for the common folks.


----------



## NRA_guy (Jun 9, 2015)




----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

NRA_guy said:


> The most likely scenario for our nation's future is massive government-owned (or government-subsidized) housing complexes for the common folks.


That is exactly where BlackRock, et al comes into the picture. They will be the housing provider to the government.

Blackrock does not make the list, despite owning a massive commercial real estate portfolio. So while Blackrock would almost certainly crack our list, they are not included. 








The Biggest U.S. Based Real Estate Companies - Property Manager insider


Discover the 26 biggest U.S. based real estate companies. Explore company profiles and see where they landed on the list of the world's biggest companies.




propertymanagerinsider.com






Single-Family Rental REITs have been one of the best performing property sectors since their emergence onto the scene in the mid-2010s, outperforming the REIT Index for three-straight years entering 2022.
Too much demand, and not enough housing supply: Despite the double-digit surge in rental rates over the past year, rising mortgage rates have tilted the affordability scale further towards renting.
Powered by the historic surge in rents, SFR REITs reported earnings growth of nearly 20% last year and have delivered dividend growth of over 30% per year since 2019.









Single-Family Rental REITs: Renting The American Dream


Single-Family Rental REITs have been one of the best performing property sectors since their emergence. Read why SFR REITs are positioned to benefit.




seekingalpha.com













Investors Raise Their Bets on the Growing Single-Family Home Rental Market


More Institutional Investors Chase Returns




www.loopnet.com













Blackstone Agrees to Acquire Single-Family Rental Company for $6B


Blackstone agreed to acquire Home Partners of America for $6 billion




therealdeal.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> I was just having this conversation with a friend. The concept of huge single family houses is an historical aberration.


As a young man I worked for a landlord. Most of his rentals were clapboards built from the 30s and 40s.
I remember after a few weeks of doing maintenance asking him why so many of his houses had two front doors.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Yes. I have a house that originally had two front doors. The house was built in the 1950s by drunk Czech brothers. (My husband’s family knew them, and that is the story I have heard.)

The door on the right opened into the living room. The left door opened into the main bedroom.









If You See a House with Two Front Doors, This Is What It Means


You're going to adore the explanation.




www.tasteofhome.com


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I read the article in your link and have to disagree with the author. Going back to your post #21, many depression and WW2 era homes became boarding houses to help make ends meet. Families would gladly put three kids in their bed with them in order to rent out the 2nd bedroom in those days.


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

Why Does My Old House Have Two Front Doors?


Lots of old homes have the mysterious second front door. In this article I'll give you the most likely explanations for these architectural phenomena.




thecraftsmanblog.com


----------



## Alice In TX/MO (May 10, 2002)

The two front door house in my remodeling experience was not big enough to have rental options.  My husband grew up across the street. The house was never rented out. I am the second owner.


----------



## mzgarden (Mar 16, 2012)

Our old farmhouse has a front door that faces the road - we've never ever used it. We consider the front of our house to be on the opposite side of the house, the part that faces the yard, barn & driveway. When DH built the 2 story addition to our old farmhouse, we ended up with 2 front doors. He doubled the size of the kitchen and put a door in. On the same wall, in the pre-existing part of the house was a front door that opened into the living room. I love the 2nd door that opens directly into the kitchen. He put in a second big sink, shelves and cabinets in the new part of the kitchen. Now I can bring the veg in from the garden directly into the kitchen and drop it into the big 2nd sink to clean it up. Groceries can come right into the kitchen. We use the 'other' front door into the living room for everything else.

Edited: As I thought about it I suppose we have 3 'front doors.' DH built a lean to green house on the house alongside the living room. He put a door from the living room into the green house and a door from the greenhouse to the yard. So, I suppose if you walked down the driveway and looked back, left to right you'd see 3 doors - greenhouse access, living room access, kitchen access. It's a wonder I know whether I'm coming or going some days, lol.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

HDRider said:


> That is exactly where BlackRock, et al comes into the picture. They will be the housing provider to the government.
> 
> Blackrock does not make the list, despite owning a massive commercial real estate portfolio. So while Blackrock would almost certainly crack our list, they are not included.
> 
> ...


Dirty little secret of Black rock is they are paying too much for these houses. Zillow was too and now they have backed out it. They made money on Inspiration Homes by selling when they did. I think now they will feel some pain in about a year.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

I agree. Both Zillow and BR are looking at a beating, but they know that and they will adjust.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> As a young man I worked for a landlord. Most of his rentals were clapboards built from the 30s and 40s.
> I remember after a few weeks of doing maintenance asking him why so many of his houses had two front doors.


Where I grew up there were house that us tenant farmers lived. No one could ever explain why those houses had two front doors. The house only had four rooms, two bedrooms, kitchen and a living room.


----------



## GTX63 (Dec 13, 2016)

Alice has a few examples. Boarders were the primary one that I know of. Grandma told me doors had screens and most windows did not, so they were left open for drafts.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

mreynolds said:


> Dirty little secret of Black rock is they are paying too much for these houses. Zillow was too and now they have backed out it. They made money on Inspiration Homes by selling when they did. I think now they will feel some pain in about a year.


Not sure it is a secret. I wonder if they used high times to build the model, and now that a buying opportunity may present itself they are locked and loaded.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

GTX63 said:


> Alice has a few examples. Boarders were the primary one that I know of. Grandma told me doors had screens and most windows did not, so they were left open for drafts.


I read it.

I think the design of our house was intended to house more people in less space. You could shut two interior doors and the house was entirely bifurcated. It was never used that way. The land was somewhere around 10,000 acres with about 25 families working it. Most of the houses were almost identical. I remember when a paint crew came and painted all our little yellow houses white.


----------



## HDRider (Jul 21, 2011)

The pace of new home construction crashed 14.4 percent in May, the Commerce Department said Thursday, as higher interest rates and high home prices drove away buyers and depressed home builder sentiment.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Maybe you can write the next article about it then?
> 
> You can do it. I have faith.


It doesn't require an article.

A _mortgage_ is a non-possessory right over immovable (real) property to secure the performance of an obligation, usually a sum of money from a loan (the loan is the obligation; the mortgage is a security interest). The person GRANTING the mortgage is the _mortgagor_; the person in whose favour the mortgage operates (usually the one who provides the loan) is the _mortgagee_. An Act of Mortgage is an accessory contract used to grant a security interest in specified property to secure the performance of the principal contract, such as a promissory note.

There is also an _antichresis_ which is a possessory right over immovable property to secure the performance of an obligation. Usually, this possessory right takes the form of collecting rents, etc. from the immovable property.

Note: if you want to learn more about this subject, wills, leases, prenups, etc., etc., etc., become a Louisiana notary. Hint: it's NOT easy; when I passed the state exam it had a 9% pass rate.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> It doesn't require an article.
> 
> A _mortgage_ is a non-possessory right over immovable (real) property to secure the performance of an obligation, usually a sum of money from a loan (the loan is the obligation; the mortgage is a security interest). The person GRANTING the mortgage is the _mortgagor_; the person in whose favour the mortgage operates (usually the one who provides the loan) is the _mortgagee_. An Act of Mortgage is an accessory contract used to grant a security interest in specified property to secure the performance of the principal contract, such as a promissory note.
> 
> ...


Well, it's a lead pipe cinch the writer is not a notary in Louisiana then.


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

colourfastt said:


> Since no one PAYS a mortgage, I really don't see the point of this thread.
> 
> (Note: a mortgage is something a property owner GRANTS.)


What the heck are yu talking about???


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

GREENCOUNTYPETE said:


> the concept of a living trust which the larger family "corporation" owns the house and property so that it can pass generation to generation without probate taxes or real-estate taxes is rather smart.


My land and homes are all in a Family Trust. The only problem is, we don't have any kids to add to the trust. I told my wife, that after I am gone her knew boyfriend will be pretty well set. She smiled at me and replied, "No, he has his own money".


----------



## homesteadforty (Dec 4, 2007)

muleskinner2 said:


> My land and homes are all in a Family Trust. The only problem is, we don't have any kids to add to the trust. I told my wife, that after I am gone her knew boyfriend will be pretty well set. She smiled at me and replied, "No, he has his own money".


Damn Muleskinner... you made me snort coffee up my nose


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Well, it's a lead pipe cinch the writer is not a notary in Louisiana then.


And you're dead wrong. 

And as a bit of trivia, I took the exam twice since I failed it the first time; the second time (when I did pass) had a pass rate of 9%, though the pass rate has been as low as 2%. The exam I took consisted of 4 parts:

100 question multiple choice — the questions could come from anywhere in the state-mandated study guide (which for the 2013 edition was 603 pages). A typical question would be: Which of the following is not a component of a contract (under Louisiana law of course): A) Capacity; B) Consent); C) Consideration; D) Cause.
10 question legal research — we had to buy, bring, and understand how to look up very specific sections of both the Civil Code and the Revised Statutes Title 9 - Civil Code Ancillaries to answer the questions. This wasn't too difficult if you learned how to use the code's index, but it took PRACTICE.
Written scenario — you were presented with a scenario wherein a client came to your office and needed something done; you were to draft—from scratch ... no boilerplate here—the document or documents needed by your client. When I took the exam the first time—I didn't have to redo this the second time I took the exam since I passed this section the first time along with sections 1 & 2—the scenario was a small estate succession. The June 2012 exam, however, had the examinees draft an Act of Cash Sale (of an immovable (real estate for the rest of you)), an Act of Mortgage, and a property description to be attached to each; the catch with the property description is that they gave you a plat with several lots but you had to draft the property description for the proper lot using metes and bounds ... no reference to the plat. Of course we didn't know what the written scenario was going to be, so we practiced all sorts of different scenarios (in the prep course I took at the local university) including sales and mortgages, wills, mandates and procurations (similar to power of attorney for the rest of you), small estate successions, etc.
Mini-scenarios — you were given a short scenario and then had to answer questions about it. Some of the questions altered the facts of the scenario and you had to base your answer based on the altered facts. Some of the mini-scenarios I had involved wills, limited emancipation of a minor, adult adoption, and security instruments (mortgage, pledge, pawn, and antichresis). This was the section I failed the first time and had to retake.
Oh, and the exam was—and still is—only administered in 3 locations in the state: at the LSU campuses in Baton Rouge, Alexandria, and Shreveport. At that time, it was only given twice a year; now, it varies but is usually 3 or 4 times a year.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

homesteadforty said:


> What the heck are yu talking about???


Let's cover this.

A mortgage is a non-possessory right (there is (in Louisiana law) something called an _antichresis_ that is a possessory right) created over immovable (real) property to secure the performance of an obligation, usually the payment of a sum of money, such as the repayment of a loan. 

1. Obligation — the principal contract by which he/she/they/it obligates himself/herself/themselves/itself to a specific performance, such as (as stated above) repayment of a loan. The obligation is evidenced, usually, by a note (aka "promissory note") though there is sometimes additionally a "loan agreement"—this is not strictly required in Louisiana as the note is the contract. Some states use a "Deed of Trust Note"; it is functionally the same as a promissory note, but how it's handled in the case of default tends to be slightly different.

2a. Mortgage — an accessory (or "secondary") contract in which the owner (the "mortgagor") grants a security interest in specified property to another (individual or business, the "mortgagee") to secure the performance of the principal contract, i.e., the note. The Act of Mortgage must, in precise terms, describe the property mortgaged, the amount of the obligation, and be signed by the mortgagor; it doesn't have to be signed by the mortgagee because consent is assumed. Some states use a "Deed of Trust" rather than a mortgage. (Note: Louisiana doesn't, generally, have "deeds"; we have acts. There is a "Bond for Deed" but that's beyond the scope of this response, and some people refer to a "Quitclaim Deed" (it's even referred to that way in the notary book), but the proper name for the document is "Act of Cash Sale (or "Act of Transfer" depending on the circumstances) without Warranty".)

2b. Types of mortgages —

Legal mortgage: a mortgage arising by operation of law, such as tutorship, conservatorship, etc.
Judicial mortgage: arises when a court awards relief for a sum of money in an action before the court.
Conventional mortgage: a mortgage created by a written contract to secure the performance of an obligation.
2c. Third possessors — A third possessor is one who acquires mortgaged property and who is not personally bound for the obligation the mortgage secures. Also known as purchasing the property _cum onere_. In the event the obligor (mortgagor) fails to pay the obligation, the mortgagee may foreclose on the property but may not enforce the obligation personally against the third party purchaser.

2d. A mortgage to secure another's obligation — A person may establish a mortgage over his property to secure the obligation of another person.

So, in basic terms, no one PAYS a mortgage; one pays on an obligation, e.g., a loan.

All that said, even though I had to learn all this for the notary exam, I don't do conveyancing (of immovables) or mortgages. My practice is limited to wills, prenups, mandates/procurations (similar to "power of attorney"), small estate successions, etc.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> And you're dead wrong.



Oh, and the exam was—and still is—only administered in 3 locations in the state: at the LSU campuses in Baton Rouge, Alexandria, and Shreveport. At that time, it was only given twice a year; now, it varies but is usually 3 or 4 times a year.
[/QUOTE]

Those that take the tests in Shreveport just go there to play in the casinos. Where did you take yours at?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> And you're dead wrong.


So, you're saying that the writer in the OP was_* in fact*_ a LA notary public? If he wasn't then I am not dead wrong.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> Oh, and the exam was—and still is—only administered in 3 locations in the state: at the LSU campuses in Baton Rouge, Alexandria, and Shreveport. At that time, it was only given twice a year; now, it varies but is usually 3 or 4 times a year.


Those that take the tests in Shreveport just go there to play in the casinos. Where did you take yours at?
[/QUOTE]

Baton Rouge the first time and Alexandria the second, which was okay because I didn't have to retake the written scenario and, unlike BR, the Alex location didn't have computers to draft them on—my handwriting is ATROCIOUS.


----------



## colourfastt (Nov 11, 2006)

mreynolds said:


> So, you're saying that the writer in the OP was_* in fact*_ a LA notary public? If he wasn't then I am not dead wrong.


Oh, I mistook your answer then when you said "writer"; I took that to mean me rather than the OP. My apologies.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

colourfastt said:


> Oh, I mistook your answer then when you said "writer"; I took that to mean me rather than the OP. My apologies.


No worries. I thought it was understood.


----------



## Vjk (Apr 28, 2020)

Miss Kay said:


> If I were young, I'd be getting out of this country like the people who left Cuba before it fell or the folks in Germany who were smart enough to see the fascists' movement. Some say it's coming from the left, some say it is coming from the right. Just know it is coming!


*“Extremism is so easy. You've got your position, and that's it. It doesn't take much thought. And when you go far enough to the right you meet the same idiots coming around from the left.*

― Clint Eastwood


----------



## Max Overhead (Feb 22, 2021)

It's well known that most Americans once lived in far smaller houses with far fewer amenities and did fine. They were smaller people, if the low ceilings on these old houses second floors are any indication, and yet they had much larger front doors, windows and porches. They also had a much greater flair for color. Susan Powell's "Bungalow Bathrooms" is a fine example. Nowadays, grey is the most popular "color". It is my belief that those "harder" times made stronger people. Witness the continuous 16-40 foot beams in these old houses, which these little men moved with nothing more than man and horse power. The silver lining to all of this is that people will have an opportunity to grow strong, whether they like it or not.


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Rental prices up 48% in Austin. I think we are fixing to see the real estate bubble burst.


I sure as hell hope so!


----------



## kinderfeld (Jan 29, 2006)

Alice In TX/MO said:


> Yes, the real estate and housing bubble has burst, or is in the beginning stages of bursting.


It's contracting for sure. But in most areas it's in that weird area where it's both a seller's _and _buyer's market.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

I just listed a rental yesterday for 3x what I have in it, “my guy” thinks it will get bites. If it doesn’t sell, no biggie, it it does I’ll have more cash to buy more AFTER the crash.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Buying at a discount already. One in Little Rock and one in Texas. Now we get to see who has been skinny dipping.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

67drake said:


> I just listed a rental yesterday for 3x what I have in it, “my guy” thinks it will get bites. If it doesn’t sell, no biggie, it it does I’ll have more cash to buy more AFTER the crash.


Been listed on the MLS since this morning, 3 showings scheduled already. 1st showing just got done and offered asking price. Another showing at 7, another tomorrow morning at 10. This could get interesting.


----------



## link30240 (Aug 22, 2021)

I dont think there is going to be a better time in the near future to cash out. Hope it works out well for you. I sure sleep better now mine are all gone. I didnt even realize the burden they were till they were gone.


----------



## Adirondackian (Sep 26, 2021)

Max Overhead said:


> It's well known that most Americans once lived in far smaller houses with far fewer amenities and did fine. They were smaller people, if the low ceilings on these old houses second floors are any indication, and yet they had much larger front doors, windows and porches. They also had a much greater flair for color. Susan Powell's "Bungalow Bathrooms" is a fine example. Nowadays, grey is the most popular "color". It is my belief that those "harder" times made stronger people. Witness the continuous 16-40 foot beams in these old houses, which these little men moved with nothing more than man and horse power. The silver lining to all of this is that people will have an opportunity to grow strong, whether they like it or not.


Im a fight buff, and in particular Ive read quite a bit about the early days of boxing. The guys that were commonly around back then were "little men"....heavyweights were rare and they tended to top out around 200lbs. These were men who spent their entire lives in hard labor jobs, usually rail thin and tough as shoe leather.

My favorite old time fighter was Jack Dempsey. What a life. He started out dirt poor as a railroad hobo who would ride the west going from town to town to take whatever work he could find...lumberjack, slaughter house, farm laborer, you name it. Back breaking work. He would then take fights to supplement his wages, in those days...20, 30 round fights. No neutral corner rule, no 3 knockdown rule, winner take all, they generally fought until one guy was finished. In his book he says he often went into the fights hungry, and several times was knocked down and beat up so bad that he wanted to stay down, but he knew he wouldnt have enough money to eat if he stayed down. Often, after fighting one of these grueling matches he would get up the next day and work a 12 hr shift sinking fence posts or sawing logs.[ remember no Ibuprophen back then either, lol ].


Totally different world. The fighters werent as polished, they didnt have the precision or polish of today's boxers. They went out flat footed, stood toe to toe and battled for 15, 25 even 40 rounds. Just pure grit and toughness. It was a world where toughness was common. In all of America today you might find a couple of thousand people total that are anywhere near as tough as the average man in our great grandparent's day.


----------



## TauberNewton (7 mo ago)

I understand this woman because, in today's world, ordinary things' prices are going up daily. Sometimes, paying the mortgage and utilities and feeding yourself and your children is impossible. I pay $3,000 in mortgage payments every month, and half of that amount I also pay bills (such as cell phone, internet, and other utilities). My salary is stable, and sometimes it scares me because watching prices become less and less stable, I think we are getting closer to economic collapse. Thanks to Mortgage Advisor Liverpool, my burden is easier to cope with.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

HDRider said:


> A big guy can take more of a punch than a little guy.
> 
> Further, they might see this as a buying opportunity like no other


Buying opportunity for sure. They just holdum


----------



## muleskinner2 (Oct 7, 2007)

67drake said:


> Been listed on the MLS since this morning, 3 showings scheduled already. 1st showing just got done and offered asking price. Another showing at 7, another tomorrow morning at 10. This could get interesting.


Good luck.


----------



## Forcast (Apr 15, 2014)

mreynolds said:


> 'It is very alarming' | Texas sees increase in first-time callers needing help paying mortgage, utilities as prices continue to rise across U.S. (msn.com)
> 
> _“It’s not easy because the gas is so high and you have to go get the kids at school, to go to the supermarket, to go to work,” the 40-year-old mother of two children said. “I would like to have the help, but I don’t know where to go.”_


Around me they count it against you if you own a home or a car or 2 a boat a second home .you can sell those things before they give you aid. For Food stamps They will count your mortgage as a bill but not your car payment or insurance. Unless you live in your car then your good for food stamps. If you volunteer 20 hours a week.you can get cash assistant of $235 a month. All depends on how the state tallies what you own.


----------



## 67drake (May 6, 2020)

muleskinner2 said:


> Good luck.


Close in two weeks. Unless SHTF somewhere.


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Forcast said:


> Around me they count it against you if you own a home or a car or 2 a boat a second home .you can sell those things before they give you aid. For Food stamps They will count your mortgage as a bill but not your car payment or insurance. Unless you live in your car then your good for food stamps. If you volunteer 20 hours a week.you can get cash assistant of $235 a month. All depends on how the state tallies what you own.


If you own a second home, you have money. It's just not liquid. 

Years ago I was working on a contract. It was a federal grant to homeowners that needed help. The federal government was pumping dollars into gentrifying neighborhoods. 

I was working on a particular house. The woman looked like she didn't have a boot to pour it out of. Then the phone rang. She told them not to cut the 500 acres of timber in the bottom. They used that for hunting only. Only cut the 1500 acres out of the bottom.


----------



## gilberte (Sep 25, 2004)

Some people are smart enough to keep their champaign in beer bottles 😁


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

gilberte said:


> Some people are smart enough to keep their champaign in beer bottles 😁


That's true but in my example, it's still fraud.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> A lot of the big players will get hurt too. Like Black Rock and Zillow.


Not so sure about that. is it possible that Black Rock and Zillow are fronts for something else?


----------



## mreynolds (Jan 1, 2015)

Pony said:


> Not so sure about that. is it possible that Black Rock and Zillow are fronts for something else?


You mean like the movie Ozark?

Quite possible but they are both publicly traded so it doesn't seem likely. Unless they got more balls than an NBA basketball gym.


----------



## Pony (Jan 6, 2003)

mreynolds said:


> You mean like the movie Ozark?
> 
> Quite possible but they are both publicly traded so it doesn't seem likely. Unless they got more balls than an NBA basketball gym.


I don't watch that show. I live the adventure...


----------

